# brake levers for drop down bars



## montage (2 Sep 2010)

Building a budget fixie, I have some suicide levers which will do the job but I like to ride on the hoods a lot and so some brake levers with some nice rubber hoods would be great. Will pay/trade ...let me know whatcha got!

Cheers


----------



## montage (2 Sep 2010)

P.S. these are for a build...not to be sold on!


----------



## Amanda P (2 Sep 2010)

Might have what you want in my bits box... watch this space tomorrow.

What do you have to trade?


----------



## Mobbsy (2 Sep 2010)

Phil

PM sent

rgds
Andy


----------



## montage (2 Sep 2010)

Andy - Uncle Phil is Phil not me  Got the PMs I'm going to "shop around" before I jump into anything but will definately consider, cheers

Phil - bits to trade that may or may not be of any value are:

Green bits of paper with the queen's head,
Yellow bar tape (cheap stuff though)
an old shimano altus rear derailleur....and some other rear derailleur off a BSO
a custom double chainset
Some 27 1/4 wheels which have seen better days.... planning on giving these away for free on here at some point if you don't want them but I don't know how much wheels are to post, could be more hassell than it is worth.

Can't think of much more worthwhile stuff off the top of my head, possibly a couple of cheapo front derailleurs and some bar ends with surface rust.....anything you are after in particular? I might have something I haven't mentioned


----------



## montage (3 Sep 2010)

Should be all sorted now thanks to Mobbsy


----------



## mike-L (7 Sep 2010)

If you're not all sorted I will soon have a clean pair up for grabs (assuming the fleabay STIs come through, of course).
Been on the bike for 12 years but because I ride bullhorns the hoods are mint.



montage said:


> Should be all sorted now thanks to Mobbsy


----------

